# BlueStacks Runs Android Apps on Your Windows PC



## Dter ic (Oct 11, 2011)

If you've ever wished you could test out Android apps before installing them on your device or just want to use the same apps on both your Android device and your computer, check out the free BlueStacks App Player.
Currently in alpha stage, BlueStacks runs Android apps in full screen on Windows 7 and comes preloaded with 10 apps, including news reader Pulse and several games like Bubble Buster. You can install up to 26 more apps, but will have to connect to the BlueStacks App Channels with Facebook.

The App Player also syncs apps between your PC and your phone or tablet if you install the BlueStacks Cloud Connect App from the Market onto your Android device. This could be useful when you want a (sort of) seamless experience going from your Android device to your computer and back.

A version for Mac is in the works, as is a Pro version of BlueStacks App Player will let you play premium apps like Angry Birds.




 Source 
 Download


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 11, 2011)

This is interesting, now i can test apks on my comp! Im gonna try this later on.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 11, 2011)

Having tried it, I have to say that it is vaguely impressive in that apps seem to run well (granted I only really tried the preloaded ones), and the interface is reasonably well designed (although I don't like that you MUST use a desktop gadget to launch apps...).

However, it is severely limited in that it only lets you install approved apps, unless you have an Android phone. (In which case I don't see the point of running apps on a computer anyway). If it had the option to install any APK, that'd be nice.

On a side note, I reckon this would be pretty nice on a vaguely decent Windows tablet.




Yatashi Strife said:


> This is interesting, now i can test apks on my comp! Im gonna try this later on.



From my limited testing, it seems you can't install APKs. Perhaps you can by manually poking around in the program's files. Gonna try that now.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm assuming apps that use the phones built in features(accelerometer, bluetooth, wifi) will not run correctly. This is still really great, thanks Deter.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 11, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:


> I'm assuming apps that use the phones built in features(accelerometer, bluetooth, wifi) will not run correctly. This is still really great, thanks Deter.


Most likely but what you said. its still useful, especially for people who create apps.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 11, 2011)

I have now found a version of ADB is included and detects BlueStacks as a device, so it may indeed be possible to install APKs to it using that. I am currently downloading an APK to test with.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 11, 2011)

I signed up for the private alpha of this yesterday XD
Great to see this released


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 11, 2011)

SifJar said:


> Having tried it, I have to say that it is vaguely impressive in that apps seem to run well (granted I only really tried the preloaded ones), and the interface is reasonably well designed (although I don't like that you MUST use a desktop gadget to launch apps...).
> 
> However, it is severely limited in that it only lets you install approved apps, unless you have an Android phone. (In which case I don't see the point of running apps on a computer anyway). If it had the option to install any APK, that'd be nice.
> 
> ...


oh well maybe there is a way to get them to install. gonna look into this later but if you find anything, i would appreciate it if you let me know because im planning on using this when i start developing my own apps.



SifJar said:


> I have now found a version of ADB is included and detects BlueStacks as a device, so it may indeed be possible to install APKs to it using that. I am currently downloading an APK to test with.


thanks for testing it out for us!


----------



## SifJar (Oct 11, 2011)

No problem. Seems to error on Angry Birds:



```
C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks>HD-Adb install com.rovio.angrybirds-1.apk
1618 KB/s (19766547 bytes in 11.923s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.rovio.angrybirds-1.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_CPU_ABI_INCOMPATIBLE]
```

HD-ApkHandler.exe gives the same error. Will try a couple of other apps, then try and see what is changed in the preinstalled apps.

EDIT: OK, it seems some apps work, some don't. Here's my results so far:

Angry Birds [Failed]
The Elements [Failed]
Game Dev Story Lite [Works]

EDIT: OK, looks like if an app is compiled with the NDK it will not work, and if it isn't, it will work. Not sure how to know which apps are compiled with NDK other than trying to install it.

Note that apps can be installed using either of the following commands:


```
HD-Adb install APPNAME.apk
HD-ApkHandler APPNAME.apk
```


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 11, 2011)

they will probably have to make a way to install apks, like installing directly to the rom or something like that since you can do it in the program. hopefully in the future, you can test custom ROMs. that would be awesome!


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

SifJar said:


> However, it is severely limited in that it only lets you install approved apps, unless you have an Android phone.


Because they want you to pay premium (like the OP says they're making a way for you to pay to play Angry Birds which is _free_ for Android and Chrome).


----------



## SifJar (Oct 11, 2011)

Found an easier way to install apps: Double click and APK in Windows Explorer (provided you don't already have a default program set for opening APKs), and choose to browse for the program to use to open it. Locate "HD-ApkHandler" in the BlueStacks folder in your Program Files folder and select it as the default program to open APKs with. After that, double clicking APKs will install them 

A couple more results:

Simply Cyanide [Works]
Photoshop Express [Works]


----------



## hkz8000 (Oct 11, 2011)

only for windows 7?


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 11, 2011)

hkz8000 said:


> only for windows 7?


It is about time people moved on from Windows XP anyway, it's 10 years old and won't be able to keep up for long,


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2011)

So would someone enlighten me as to why you'd use this over the free Android emulator Google provides??


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 11, 2011)

because ppl dont know about it?


----------



## SifJar (Oct 11, 2011)

Nicer interface, simpler to use, apps run fullscreen, doesn't require installing Android SDK and Java SDK (i.e. much less downloading of stuff). Just a couple of reasons off the top of my head, I'm sure there are more.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 11, 2011)

YAY! How will this app handle multi-touch?  I also wonder if it will be powerful enough to run Splinter Cell and NOVA.


----------



## tueidj (Oct 12, 2011)

SifJar said:


> EDIT: OK, looks like if an app is compiled with the NDK it will not work, and if it isn't, it will work. Not sure how to know which apps are compiled with NDK other than trying to install it.


So it's just a java interpreter and can't handle anything that uses compiled ARM code.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 12, 2011)

LightyKD said:


> YAY! How will this app handle multi-touch?  I also wonder if it will be powerful enough to run Splinter Cell and NOVA.



I suppose multi-touch won't work as well...how? I mean I suppose you could argue with touch screen monitors or whatever but I think you get my point. I would hope once fully released it would be powerful enough to play all or most Android apps.


I'm...curious. I've always wanted to try something like this, but never really researched enough to do so. I would love to play some of the games from my phone on my PC. Bubble Blast 2, Impossible Game, Minecraft Pocket Edition, and perhaps even the Dev Story games. Am downloading and will test it out now.


EDIT: What is it about the Facebook thing though? As...I don't use Facebook. Is it important or anything?

EDIT2: Anyone hoping an iPod app Player would come out soon? Think of the possibilities!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 12, 2011)

good at least i can play it


Spoiler



and prob be disappointed


----------

